# Lemonds Being Phased Out?



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I was just reading an article on the new Gary Fisher roadbike line up for '09. It looks promising, but I noticed that the one response to the article mentioned Lemond being phased out. Is it true? I want to buy an '09 Sarthe when it comes out- if it comes out. Does anyone have any info to confirm whether or not that response was correct or incorrect? I greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Lemond as a Trek brand is dead. There will be no more model years whatsoever.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

A few months back Trek and Lemond parted ways. I believe they both have lawsuits against each other.
Trek dealers were not at all happy about him going around and bad mouthing LA. And guessing that Trek corporate was not too happy about that either.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

<><><>


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The loss of a great bike over a senseless feud? That really sucks. There goes my Sarthe. I'll have to find one used now since the '08s have been out of stock at the factory back in January and I haven't found a shop that even has one in stock.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Sad but true. I just bought a new 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires yesterday, got an incredible deal. (Check out the story and pics here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=144506

The dealer said he'd recently been to Trek HQ in Wisconsin, where they had a huge wall of tribute to Greg Lemond. The wall is now completely empty, no sign that Lemond ever existed.

But Trek has said they will stand behind warranty, etc for existing models.


----------

